# Как включить поддержку SMBus LPC, и MEI Controller.

## Siraadj

Ребята я пытаюсь освоить Gentoo. 

Подскажите, как включить в ядре поддержку SMBus Controller, и MEI Controller на Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset 

А также LPC Controller на Intel Corporation HM77 Express Chipset.

До видеокарты я еще не дошел а остальное вроде встало...

листинг lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

	Subsystem: Dell 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ivb_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

	Subsystem: Dell 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller

	Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller

	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 4-port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series Chipset Family 4-port SATA Controller [IDE mode]

	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 2-port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series Chipset Family 2-port SATA Controller [IDE mode]

	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series]

	Subsystem: Dell Radeon HD 7670M

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

	Subsystem: Dell RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 BGN

	Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

В помеченных местах драйвера не используются. А хотелось бы....

Заранее спасибо!

----------

## Siraadj

Загрузил LiveCD Gentoo... Без графического окружения!!!!

lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

	Subsystem: Dell 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ivb_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

	Subsystem: Dell 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller

	Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

	Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

	Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

	Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

	Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 4-port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series Chipset Family 4-port SATA Controller [IDE mode]

	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

	Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 2-port SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell 7 Series Chipset Family 2-port SATA Controller [IDE mode]

	Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

	Kernel modules: ata_piix, pata_acpi, ata_generic

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series]

	Subsystem: Dell Radeon HD 7670M

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

	Subsystem: Dell RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

	Kernel modules: r8169

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)

	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 BGN

	Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

	Kernel modules: iwlwifi

Картина абсолютно одинаковая!

А вот как поддерживаются эти устройства, на этой же машине, в Linux Mint

lspci -k

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 056a

	Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 056a

	Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

	Subsystem: Dell Device 056a

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series] (rev ff)

	Kernel driver in use: radeon

Видно что SMBus Controller также не поддерживается, но зато MEI Controller и LPC Controller вполне себе работают....

Один момент. Мне кажется важный. Linux Mint с графическим окружением. Как вы видите, видео карта с драйвером....

Может от этого зависит? Но все равно SMBus Controller не поддерживается...

----------

## globus

1. Принято версию ядра приводить

2. у меня в дебиане (3.16-хх) так же.

3. значит не очень-то и надо

4. но если хочется

```
 grep -i "lpc_" .config

grep -i mei .config
```

внимательно консультируйтесь с инетом

Для SMBUS, я на всяк случай включил все 3

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISCH=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

И потом просьба не жалиться на ошибки в логах  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cyberhoffman

1)

 Поддержка MEI (CONFIG_INTEL_MEI) находиться в Device drivers-> Misc devices, обозначена как "Intel Management Engine Interface". Чтобы эта строка появилась, нужно предварительно включить в ядре CONFIG_X86 && CONFIG_PCI && CONFIG_WATCHDOG_CORE (поиск по ядру рулит). Можно включать как модулем, так и вкомпиливать в ядро. 

2) 

Поддержку LPC контроллера(CONFIG_LPC_ICH)  включаем здесь: Device drivers-> Multifunction device drivers, обозначена как "INTEL ICH LPC". Если это строчки в ядре нет, значит у вас не включена опция CONFIG_PCI, курите туда. Можно включать модулем, либо в ядро.

3)

 *globus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Для SMBUS, я на всяк случай включил все 3
> 
> CONFIG_I2C_I801=m
> ...

 

Из этих трех записей на твоем месте (Siraadj) я бы не стал включать вторую и третью (таких железок, судя по lspci) в твоем компе нет. Достаточно будет включить выбрать опцию CONFIG_I2C_I801, которая в ядре находится так: Device drivers-> I2C support -> I2C Hardware Bus support и обозначена как "Intel 82801 (ICH/PCH)", зависит от I2C && HAS_IOMEM && PCI. Может быть как модулем, так и в ядре.

----------

